# Warning About Daemon Tools Lite



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www.filehippo.com/download_daemon_tools/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ive used it for years and not even a glimps of a virus but you are not getting it from the main website, filehippo has been known for a virus or two, i dont think they check them.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 3, 2010)

Could be in the heuristic scan. It may be seeing DT as "virus like" and associating it with similar code signatures in viruses. I've seen that before.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 3, 2010)

I am going to install the program again from their main website and check. In the past, i downloaded CCC cleaner from their site once and i had to reinstall Windows , because the program deleted all my programs from add and remove lol


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 3, 2010)

I use DT on almost all my builds and have never had a problem. Funny one would show up now.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 3, 2010)

Send the file in question here and see what shows up.


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 3, 2010)

u2konline said:


> http://www.filehippo.com/download_daemon_tools/
> 
> [url]http://www.imagenerd.com/thumbnails/th_i8-0h5jp.jpg[/URL]



This intrests me Daemon tools all the guys on iffy bittorment web-site 
With piret games keep going on about  Daemon Servers ?
So there can play hack games on-line.
It don,t sound good two me them lot playing on some 
Dogie Servers all sorts of crap can come down on your p.c.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 3, 2010)

Daemon Tools gives a false positive, just like my friend Cain and Abel.  Sketchy programs often do!


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> filehippo has been known for a virus or two, i dont think they check them.



Nooooo dont say that!!!  I love filehippo..altough since my PCs security is rock solid,I never rally had a chance to see myself..


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 3, 2010)

i've got to agree with brandonwh64 in the sense that i can't understand why your getting daemon tools from file hippo 


i always use the creator of software's websites, unless it's a demo (and on tpu's servers) then i'll use someone elses site, tbh i don't remember ever using filehippo


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2010)

Poweriso here ever since DT started shipping with crapware, yes I know its optional but it bugs the hell out of me regardless.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2010)

Filehippo is chock full of spyware and viruses, it used to be the number one place to download MSN + back in the day lol (about 7 viruses in the one download package XD) 

Also daemon tools gets picked up as a false positive a lot due to it mostly being used to run game iso files XD


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

Why anyone would want to use such a retarded named site in the first place I don't know. 

Plus, screw using Daemon Tools - Pismo File Mount is what you folks should be using. Isn't Spyware Doctor a big ol' bag of piss as well? Out of all the infected machines I see daily it's on at least 6 out of 10.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 3, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Why anyone would want to use such a retarded named site in the first place I don't know.
> 
> Plus, screw using Daemon Tools - Pismo File Mount is what you folks should be using. Isn't Spyware Doctor a big ol' bag of piss as well? Out of all the infected machines I see daily it's on at least 6 out of 10.



I use VirtualCloneDrive - far superior to deamon tools (and works with DT plugins too)


i think what people are missing here is: he used a shitty antivirus/malware program, of COURSE its being ultra paranoid and giving false positives.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 3, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Isn't Spyware Doctor a big ol' bag of piss as well?



something like that..I had paid for it and changed for Malwarebytes Antimalware when I still had 80 days left of Spyware Doctor license,I just coudnt stand it anymore.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 3, 2010)

I use Filehippo all the time for some of my programs for the past 2 years and never had a single issue with any thing I've D/L'd ...

Besides imo SWD suck big time


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I use Filehippo all the time for some of my programs for the past 2 years and never had a single issue with any thing I've D/L'd ...
> 
> Besides imo SWD suck big time


Aye but that's like someone saying they use limewire for downloads and have never had a problem, doesn't mean the entire limewire network isn't a cluster fuck of viruses and fake files  .


----------



## bogmali (Dec 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> I use *VirtualCloneDrive* - far superior to deamon tools (and works with DT plugins too)



+1......Never had any issues with Filehippo, always downloaded ccleaner from them when updates come out.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Aye but that's like someone saying they use limewire for downloads and have never had a problem, doesn't mean the entire limewire network isn't a cluster fuck of viruses and fake files  .


Yeah thats true.


----------



## wabbitslayer (Dec 3, 2010)

Generally not a sign of trustworthiness when the pop-up window that claims you have a problem has grammatical errors in it.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 3, 2010)

I use fillehippo as well and have been for years. CCleaner ..Malwarebytes..mostly but once in a while other things and I have never ever seen a virus or crapware ...


----------



## francis511 (Dec 3, 2010)

Did you uncheck the "install spurious toolbar" options ?


----------



## sixor (Dec 7, 2010)

i trust filehippo, they are great, been using them for many years, fast downloads and no crap like other sites


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 7, 2010)

wabbitslayer said:


> Generally not a sign of trustworthiness when the pop-up window that claims you have a problem has grammatical errors in it.



"...you Bank."

 Fail. 



sixor said:


> i trust filehippo, they are great, been using them for many years, fast downloads and no crap like other sites



Same here no issues so far. 

I use MagicISO. I personally like it better than Daemon Tools.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 7, 2010)

i use Power ISO for the most part as my standard tool of choice for virtual drives


----------

